# My HALLOWEEN PICs COLLECTION



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW! that is quite the collection!!! All very different but all very cool!*


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *WOW! that is quite the collection!!! All very different but all very cool!*


I'll second that. I ended up saving a few for myself.


----------



## Scary Mary² (Aug 12, 2011)

Great collection, love the pictures of Michael Myers.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these. Many are truly amazing


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

Those are SO cool! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome stuff....a couple good prop ideas in there


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

*Night of The Living Dead*


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

*Night of The Living Dead*


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

*Night of The Living Dead*


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

There is some beautiful artwork hidden among all those pictures. I saved a few.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

enjoyed looking at the pics.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Really liked the dead tree with the owl. Also, the Jack Skellington is really good - did you draw that yourself?


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very cool!!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG! As if anyone ever found a mermaid that small, that they would cut her up!! I would put her in the most beautiful saltwater tank ever!!

[Its always been a dream of mine to have a tiny mermaid in a fish-tank, I'm weird i know.]

SAVE THE MERMAIDS!!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

The image of the pumpkin eating the ToT gave me an amazing idea! THANKS!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looooove the Totoro gone bad pic!

Great thread for inspirational pics too!


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Ohhhhhh so awesomely gross!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so are these pictures you collect? or create? some are really to graphic for me, but some i like. seems to be something there for everyones taste


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Crossed is some seriously messed up stuff! Of course, I keep up with every issue...nice to see somebody else likes the series!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

hallorenescene said:


> so are these pictures you collect? or create? some are really to graphic for me, but some i like. seems to be something there for everyones taste


I agree. Some of the Halloween pics are really great. Many more of them are nothing more than plain gore. The thread is being monitored as some past pics were removed due to offensive content.


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

*New halloween pictures 2013 )*

...........


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

There are few very nice pics in there, but I would _really _ like it if there would be some info about the artists, at least in the link...


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

Erzsébet said:


> There are few very nice pics in there, but I would _really _ like it if there would be some info about the artists, at least in the link...


Unfortunately I dont have information who is the author or artisrt) just found the pictures in google and share with you)


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

........................................


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------

